# Dwight would have gone to UNC



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> SCOOP DOG II: Magic rookie Dwight Howard says he would have attended North Carolina had he not made the prep-to-pros leap.


Man, imagine if Dwight had gone to UNC. Great for Orlando that he didn't, but damn that would have been one monster of a college team.

PG Felton
SG McCants
SF Williams
PF May
C Dwight


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

J.R. Smith was Chapel Hill bound as well, before he blew up in the McDonalds game to help raise his stock. Also, JamesOn Curry was going to UNC before he got arrested for possession and ended up at Oklahoma State.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Do you guys think we could get J.R. Smith for Francis? If I'm JW, that kid would be on my want list.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

If Dwight went to UNC, there would no stopping that team. Already, they are loaded with NBA talent. Imagine if you add a NBA double double player into the mix. Might as well hand them the college championship.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> If Dwight went to UNC, there would no stopping that team. Already, they are loaded with NBA talent. Imagine if you add a NBA double double player into the mix. Might as well hand them the college championship.



Throw JR Smith in there too and you might be talking about the most talented college team of all time.


----------

